# 1944 Torpedo Data Computer manual



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2009)

Thought this was interesting even though its for ships. Its a 1944 Torpedo Data Computer manual for ships.

Enjoy


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2009)

Great find!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Great find!



Thanks!!!!


----------

